# كيف ابدأ البحث عن عمل



## eng.rofy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

تخرجت هذا العام 2010 .قسم اتصالات .ولا اعلم كيف أبحث عن عمل .أخذت كورسات Gsm و CDMA و WIMAX و PLC level 1
وأريد أن أبحث عن عمل - لكن لا أعرف كيف أبدأ- لو احد من المهندسين يستطيع أن يدلنى على طريقة البحث عن عمل يكون كويس ...


----------



## stronger (24 سبتمبر 2010)

طيب من اي جامعه متخرج وبأي بلد ناوي تشتغل ؟


----------



## eng.rofy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

انا متخرجة من المعهد العالى للتكنولوجيا ببنها (أكيد ما تعرفهوش  ) و اريد ان اعمل يستحسن بالقاهرة او ممكن القرية الذكية..............................................شكرا لمرورك


----------

